# Brauche hilfe bei Vektorbild



## Company_Q (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, eigentlich wollte ich das Bild alleine machen, aber ich finde einfach kein Vektorprogramm, was mir die Optionen bietet. Also, folgendes. Ich habe hier ein schönes Bild, was für unser Abi T-Shirt genommen werden soll, leider aber nur als PSD und JPG. Ist es möglich aus diesen Bildern per Vektorprogramm auch Vektoren zu editieren? Ich habe mir das so gedacht, dass ich einfach mal das Bild in Freehand oder Illustrator lade, dann die Sache schön Makiere (habe noch nie mit diesen Programmen gearbeitet) und würde dann aus der Auswahl ein Vektorbild erstellen. Ist das so möglich oder lauf ich da auf einer ganz falschen Schiene?
Gibt es den auch die Möglichkeit ein Vektor per Photoshop zu erstellen? Z.B. durch das Pfadwerkzeug? (Hab da mal was gelesen)
Wäre den jemand so nett und würde für mich dieses Bild als Vektor machen? Es gibt aber von der Druckerei ein paar Vorgaben (Strichdicke), dass müsste man dann noch beachten. Bitte auch per PN bei mir melden.
Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

Hier noch das Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß

The _Q


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

natürlich kannst Du eine Bitmap theoretisch vektorisieren lassen, aber bei diesem Logo (das ja recht einfach gehalten ist) wäre es sicher sinnvoller, alles neu aus Vektoren aufzubauen bzw. nachzuzeichnen. Du kannst in Photoshop mit den diversen Pfadwerkzeugen die Form nachzeichnen, allerdings wäre ein reines Vektorprogramm sicher besser geeignet (Freehand, Illustrator etc.). - dann könntest Du die Füllungen und Verläufe einfacher einbinden.

Gruß

.


----------



## Company_Q (8. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich sehe schon, dass es ohne Illustrator wohl nichts wird, dann lade ich mir erstmal die Shareware runter. Hmmm... aber so ganz hab ich meine Frage für  noch nicht ganz beantwortet befunden. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, ob es möglich ist, die Datei im Illustrator zu öffnen, die Bereiche zu makieren, eine Auswahl erstellen und als Vektor berechnen zu lassen. Ist das möglich?

The _Q


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann dir, aus Erfahrung mit Photoshop, nur sagen, dass die Ergebnisse nicht
sonderlich berauschend sind, wenn du den Arbeitspfad automatisch erstellen lässt.
Gerade bei diversen Kurven kommt es zu einigen Störungen. Deshalb: Selber zeichnen


----------



## greengoblin (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi, wenn Du Flash zur Verfügung hast, ist es ganz einfach.  Bild in die
Bibliothek importieren und auf die Bühne ziehen. Mit der Funktion
Bitmap nachzeichnen (diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten) machst Du ein Vektorbild
aus Deinem jpeg (psd kann Flash nicht verarbeiten).
Dann kannst Du das Bild exportieren als .ai
Gruss
GG


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2004)

Die Bildgröße ist ne echte Unverschämtheit. Kleiner ist feiner  :suspekt:


----------



## larry flint (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
habe dir das Teil nachgebaut in Illustrator! War kein Problem! Ist leider nur ein PDF da keine ai.-Dateien hochgeladen werden dürfen. Die Datei einfach in Illustrator CS öffnen und da ist es kein Problem den Verlauf und die Liniestärke nach Bedarf zu ändern. Falls es Probleme gibt, sag Bescheid!

Grüße und viel Glück beim Abi


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Oktober 2004)

larry flint hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist leider nur ein PDF da keine ai.-Dateien hochgeladen werden dürfen.


 Willkommen im Board larry flint!
Psst, man kann ai-Dateien locker zippen und dann hochladen


----------



## larry flint (9. Oktober 2004)

Augen auf, im Straßenverkehr, kann ich da nur sagen. Hab ich wohl übersehen.    Hier kommt die ai.-Datei als zip. Ich habe die Vorlage nicht mit dabei, sonst wird die Datei zu groß. Ist aber kein Problem. Neue Ebene anlegen, JPG einfach in die neue Ebene legen, falls nötig transformieren und anpassen, fertig.  Wie gesagt, Linienstärke (Kontur) und Farbverlauf einfach nach Bedarf ändern. Ich kenne die Werte ja nicht. Viel Spaß und ich hoffe du kommst klar damit, ansonsten einfach fragen.

larry flint


----------



## Company_Q (13. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank an alle, werde mir die Datei mal zu Hause angucken und beten, dass ich mit Illustrator umgehen kann ;-)

The _Q


----------

